# Canon EOS M6 Mark II promotional video appears to have leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

> It looks like an official promotional video for the upcoming Canon EOS M6 Mark II has leaked ahead of next week’s announcement.
> Canon EOS M6 Mark II specifications from the video:
> 
> 32.5mp APS-C Sensor
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## LensFungus (Aug 19, 2019)

Shut up and take my money, Canon!


----------



## slclick (Aug 19, 2019)

Shut up and take my money once you put a viewfinder on it and take away one number in the model name.


----------



## amorse (Aug 19, 2019)

32.5MP at 14 fps seems like a lot of throughput - I would have thought it would be a double Digic 8 or 8+ based on the performance of comparable cameras (i.e. M50) using the Digic 8. I wonder what that will mean for throughput potential of the next R bodies?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 19, 2019)

Im hoping the M5 MkII is close too, I got the M5 recently and really like it but would love a couple of extra tweaks and happily eat the upgrade cost.


----------



## sdz (Aug 19, 2019)

I'll wait on the M5 or M50 updates to decide if it is worth paying money to replace my M50.

Drugstores sell pills for GAS!


----------



## amorse (Aug 19, 2019)

So the M6II will soon be tied as Canon's fastest burst rate camera, and fastest in Raw burst? 
Certainly that's not comparing apples to apples (and a cheeky comment), but it does imply what could be possible in the future bodies. Interesting stuff


----------



## ozturert (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks quite nice


----------



## Tom W (Aug 19, 2019)

Very interesting. Even more interesting than the 90D, mainly because I seem to be favoring the potential of the mirrorless.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 19, 2019)

There's always a gotcha. We just have wail for it to pop up.


----------



## addola (Aug 19, 2019)

-5 EV AF sensitivity at f/1.4 matches the Sony A7S II sensitivity (-4EV @ f/2)

I thought this one was supposed to come with a new DIGIC 8+ processor.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 19, 2019)

slclick said:


> Shut up and take my money once you put a viewfinder on it and take away one number in the model name.



As I posted a few minutes ago here (https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...d-and-eos-m6-mark-ii.37459/page-3#post-788146), I disagree.

TL/DR: In my mind, the M6 (with the optional viewfinder) is the flagship.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 19, 2019)

AF-ON button! Canon is being serious here. The combined AF/MF switch is an interesting addition.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 19, 2019)

...in a different thread, I wrote this:

What I like about the M6 II (so far) as far as ergonomics are concerned:

(1) In my hands, the ISO was too easily accidentally changed in the M6 I. It looks like this has been changed.

(2) In my hands, in certain specific usage patterns (i.e. dangling around my neck with a non-stock [much-smaller] strap...while mated to te 18-150 lens), the camera was able to turn itself on. There are threads on this at a couple of places on the 'net. It looks like this has been changed, too.

(3) It looks like the focus position, when the viewfinder is attached, is more like the m5 in that you can move it around on the touchscreen with your fingers

I will buy at least one. 

=====

adding:

(4) examining the video a bit more, the ergonomics, for me, are also improved in that exposure compensation is more like the M2 (and the S90 and S95) than the M6. A big win, for me.


----------



## mangobutter (Aug 19, 2019)

Shut up and take my money. And a viewfinder is THE LAST THING i want to see on this. I buy into this camera due to its portability and stealth factor paired w/ the 22-2. I do NOT want this to be another bulbous consumer plastic blob with something as tacky as a viewfinder plopped on a compact low end camera. That's what my high end cameras are for. For me this is street stealth all the way. Besides the best viewfinder is often the back screen. it's like 10x bigger to start with... superb Canon! 

I do like the AF / MF switch. I'm an original M user since launch day of the original M, all the Ms after that. Huge M nerd. I hope this new M6II has increased sensor performance. All I really care about as I shoot singular stills. For action I have my XT3. Don't need the speed but it'll be nice to have.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 19, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> TL/DR: In my mind, the M6 (with the optional viewfinder) is the flagship.



With the M6 II you must choose between viewfinder and external flash/accessory. I believe the M5 II might have additional differences, possibly a bit larger body with a full tilty-flippy display? The downward rotating LCD in the M5 I was not exactly convenient. If I were Canon, form factor/ergonomics is definitely how I'd differentiate the bodies.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 19, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> There's always a gotcha. We just have wail for it to pop up.



I expect something like: no dual pixel in 4K or only 5fps in AF priority mode or 150 shot battery life


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 19, 2019)

The top dial with the Dial Func. button from the M5 is seriously amazing! I also like the AF/MF switch.


----------



## Bambel (Aug 19, 2019)

No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..

B.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 19, 2019)

Bambel said:


> No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..
> 
> B.



Look at 0:14 seconds on the top-left corner


----------



## gzroxas (Aug 19, 2019)

OMG NOW they get serious and decide to update the sensor for higher speeds and video... couldn’t they have done it with their Full Frame Mirrorless?! The higher FPS and better video (and joystick in the 90D) would have made the R a definite win. Well at least they’re stepping their game up


----------



## Bambel (Aug 19, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Look at 0:14 seconds on the top-left corner


THX, missed that.


----------



## hoodlum (Aug 19, 2019)

Bambel said:


> No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..
> 
> B.



Unless I missed it I don't remember any mention if there was a crop in 4k. Cropping from 32mp down to 8mp would not look good.


----------



## miketcool (Aug 19, 2019)

Their mirrored pro body will be insane. This is a very unexpected upgrade from Canon! DP AF and a high density APS-C sensor on an M body!


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 19, 2019)

miketcool said:


> Their mirrored pro body will be insane. This is a very unexpected upgrade from Canon! DP AF and a high density APS-C sensor on an M body!



Not unexpected to me: the M series is Canon's future as far as cropped sensors are concerned.


----------



## BillB (Aug 19, 2019)

Stereodude said:


> There's always a gotcha. We just have wail for it to pop up.


Well, if nobody finds a gotcha quickly, there are people who can make one up.


----------



## Jamesraj (Aug 19, 2019)

hoodlum said:


> Unless I missed it I don't remember any mention if there was a crop in 4k. Cropping from 32mp down to 8mp would not look good.



It seems 4K uncropped :


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Aug 19, 2019)

The 14fps is really unexpected, especially with this high MP sensor. Even 10 would have been amazing.


----------



## slclick (Aug 19, 2019)

mangobutter said:


> Shut up and take my money. And a viewfinder is THE LAST THING i want to see on this. I buy into this camera due to its portability and stealth factor paired w/ the 22-2. I do NOT want this to be another bulbous consumer plastic blob with something as tacky as a viewfinder plopped on a compact low end camera. That's what my high end cameras are for. For me this is street stealth all the way. Besides the best viewfinder is often the back screen. it's like 10x bigger to start with... superb Canon!
> 
> I do like the AF / MF switch. I'm an original M user since launch day of the original M, all the Ms after that. Huge M nerd. I hope this new M6II has increased sensor performance. All I really care about as I shoot singular stills. For action I have my XT3. Don't need the speed but it'll be nice to have.


I hold cameras up to my eye, it's how I like it. Simple. My phone is another matter and that's as far as I'll take the lcd only situation. YMMV. It's a choice, no matter how loud some scream with caps and exclamations, just a choice, good thing it comes in both varieties.


----------



## Retron Studios (Aug 19, 2019)

Bambel said:


> No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..
> 
> B.


Wrong, 1:33 bottom right corner


----------



## DogpackChris (Aug 19, 2019)

Bambel said:


> No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..
> 
> B.


I don't think that Sony would allow Canon to release a 32 MP sensor before they did....


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 19, 2019)

addola said:


> -5 EV AF sensitivity at f/1.4 matches the Sony A7S II sensitivity (-4EV @ f/2)
> 
> I thought this one was supposed to come with a new DIGIC 8+ processor.


The A7S II doesn't benefit beyond -4EV, however. So an f/1.4 lens will still only achieve focus in -4 EV.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 19, 2019)

Bambel said:


> No mention of dual pixel AF. Maybe the sensor is sourced from Sony? They buy Sony sensors for Powershots so why not? No 4K crop, insane throughput, .. smells at least like Sony. Or Canon really developed something completely new and there were no rumors about it..
> 
> B.


Helps if you watch the video... LOL


----------



## LSXPhotog (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm eager to get my hands on the M6 Mark II and M5 Mark II. I've transitioned my APS-C shooting to the EOS-M line and have been loving the smaller size and lenses....not to mention the great AF that's similar to my EOS R. There is a lot of promise with this camera and I'm happy the line will continue. 32mp?! Man...might have to test that against the EOS R and see how it stacks up on terms of dynamic range and noise.


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 20, 2019)

Anybody care to speculate about the significance of this? Why mention the "actual" MP value at all, and why "TTL"?


----------



## Joules (Aug 20, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Anybody care to speculate about the significance of this? Why mention the "actual" MP value at all, and why "TTL"?
> 
> View attachment 186061


Why speculate? TTL is just short for total. And Canon sensors use less pixels than the sensor offers because there is a black border around the part that gets light because it is required for some color balance and black point calculations and probably some other stuff as well.

I can't see what else this should be. It's just advertising the technical specs of the sensor.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 20, 2019)

CURSE YOU CANON!

I’m trying to save money and you come out with this?

My wallet is *******!


----------



## Sharlin (Aug 20, 2019)

Joules said:


> Why speculate? TTL is just short for total.



In camera world TTL means through-the-lens, first and foremost, as in TTL metering. _That’s _interesting. Shortening ”total” to TTL doesn’t really make sense. Plus if they were just standard unused pixels, they would be buried in the spec sheet and not mentioned in a promo video like this.


----------



## Rixy (Aug 20, 2019)

DIG!D 8+ for M5 mark II


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 20, 2019)

And many said that Canon would just let the M range die.
I also want a viewfinder and as I also use flashes, I want a new M5, but the specs on this M6 look very good indeed.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 20, 2019)

I hope the new M's support Full Ai with the EX470 Ai, it is an awesome little tool and would suit the M5 perfectly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 20, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> In camera world TTL means through-the-lens, first and foremost, as in TTL metering. _That’s _interesting. Shortening ”total” to TTL doesn’t really make sense. Plus if they were just standard unused pixels, they would be buried in the spec sheet and not mentioned in a promo video like this.


No I think you will find it means total in this context, the sensor has 34.4 total pixels and 32.5 usable pixels, Canon always present MP like this.


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 20, 2019)

So, the 30fps raw burst mode is 4k raw video I guess so 8mpx resolution, But it's odd that it says it's cropped (but 4k video isn't?)

The other interesting thing is that it says "detachable EVF". Does that mean it's bundled?

If so, then I guess we're not seeing an M5 at all, and the M6 will replace it. probably not a bad idea, the M6 with the tilty uppy screen and detachable viewfinder is far more flexible.


----------



## sdz (Aug 20, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> And many said that Canon would just let the M range die.
> I also want a viewfinder and as I also use flashes, I want a new M5, but the specs on this M6 look very good indeed.



The M5 II should be better than the M6 II.

Patience.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 20, 2019)

The dynamic range of this sensor compared to 5DIV - that's the decisive factor. I'll be waiting for the reviews. It may be a good secondary landscape camera, but the DR question is crucial for me.


----------



## Stereodude (Aug 20, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> So, the 30fps raw burst mode is 4k raw video I guess so 8mpx resolution, But it's odd that it says it's cropped (but 4k video isn't?)


Why would you assume it is 4K raw video? The G7X III / G5X II has this feature and it's not video. It's the full res in the case of the Powershots.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 20, 2019)

jolyonralph said:


> So, the 30fps raw burst mode is 4k raw video I guess so 8mpx resolution, But it's odd that it says it's cropped (but 4k video isn't?)
> 
> The other interesting thing is that it says "detachable EVF". Does that mean it's bundled?
> 
> If so, then I guess we're not seeing an M5 at all, and the M6 will replace it. probably not a bad idea, the M6 with the tilty uppy screen and detachable viewfinder is far more flexible.


I'm not sure where you get this idea from the M6 isn't replacing the M5. The M6 had a detachable EVF, the M6 Mark II does as well. there's no change there.


----------



## canonnews (Aug 20, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Anybody care to speculate about the significance of this? Why mention the "actual" MP value at all, and why "TTL"?
> 
> View attachment 186061


Canon usually puts both numbers, not usually like this but the total sensor MP <> the actual usable pixels.
no grand mystery.. really


----------



## genriquez (Aug 20, 2019)

possible leaked spec sheet?

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ELQFqaBQW4HwZC1hUOe7UpePtUDSVkBM/view?usp=drive_open

UHS-II and eye detection in servo during movies!?
No 24fps. And no 60fps in 1080p?

What's the actual FPS on this thing with tracking priority? It says

_High-speed + (one-shot and Servo): 14
High-speed (one-shot and Servo): 7
Low-speed (one-shot and Servo): 3_

My m50 does 10fps but not in servo. In low speed continuous m50 does 4fps on paper...


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 20, 2019)

Nice find, Genriquez! Great work. Nice to know it is compatible with Optical Viewfinder versions 1 and 2...but 2 has more features available to it.


----------



## genriquez (Aug 20, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> Nice find, Genriquez! Great work. Nice to know it is compatible with Optical Viewfinder versions 1 and 2...but 2 has more features available to it.



Someone posted it on Dpreview. Wish I could take credit.


----------



## Tyroop (Aug 20, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...in a different thread, I wrote this:
> 
> (1) In my hands, the ISO was too easily accidentally changed in the M6 I. It looks like this has been changed.



Regarding (1) Are you sure it is being changed accidentally? How do you think it is being accidentally changed and can you reproduce the problem? As you know, there are different ways of changing the ISO value on the M6. I've always had a problem with my M6 that the ISO changes on its own - yes, really. I love the camera, but this is by far the biggest problem. I've been using Canon cameras since 1981 - this is not a newbie user error.

Despite trying, I can't recreate the problem at will. At first I thought I was accidentally turning the ISO dial underneath the exposure compensation dial, but this dial is actually quite stiff and difficult to turn accidentally. On many occasions while walking around turning the camera on and off taking photos, I have suddenly realised that the ISO has changed from Auto to 25600. Sometimes it will change to another value, but it mainly changes to 25600.

If it changes to ISO 100 in daylight that isn't a problem. However, ISO 25600 makes all the images too grainy to use. This is very, very annoying especially if I am taking photos at a location where I can't return easily. While photographing the ruins at My Son in Vietnam a couple of years ago I was just about to leave when I realised the ISO was set at 25600. When I started shooting the value was Auto. The initial photos were fine, but suddenly everything went to a fixed ISO of 25600 without me changing anything.

At first I was convinced that it was me inadvertently changing it somehow, but it's not. I have considered all the possible ways that I could change the ISO accidentally and tried to recreate the problem, but without success. On a couple of occasions I have looked down at the screen and seen the ISO scale pop up on its own.

Since realising the camera has this issue I have to look at the display frequently to check that the ISO value I set (normally Auto) hasn't changed by itself.

On forums I have seen a couple of other people complaining about the same problem with the M6, but not many. I guess that most people think they are doing it themselves accidentally or that it only exists on some, not all, M6's. I used the original EOS M before the M6 and never had this problem.

Anyway, I am a big EOS M series fan and will buy an EOS M6 II. Hopefully, this annoying problem will not exist in the new model.

Also, focus bracketing was mentioned in a previous rumoured spec list, but not in this latest video. That was a feature I really liked the sound of for macro and focus stacking.


----------



## ozturert (Aug 20, 2019)

addola said:


> -5 EV AF sensitivity at f/1.4 matches the Sony A7S II sensitivity (-4EV @ f/2)
> 
> I thought this one was supposed to come with a new DIGIC 8+ processor.


No, it is better because A7S II cannot AF at -5EV at all (even with f1.4 lens). Its limit is -4EV.


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 20, 2019)

genriquez said:


> No 24fps. And no 60fps in 1080p?



I hope this is a mistake, but it's hard to tell after the RP. It should be noted that the spec list doesn't include FHD 120p/100p either, yet the front page explicitly mentions it as a feature. Maybe the spec list doesn't include all the movie frame rates?

*Edit:* I also noticed an error in the 4k movie size line "4K – 2840 x 2160 (NTSC: 29.97 PAL: 25 fps)". 4k is 3840 x 2160. Could this sheet be a fake?


----------



## Viggo (Aug 20, 2019)

dtaylor said:


> I hope this is a mistake, but it's hard to tell after the RP. It should be noted that the spec list doesn't include FHD 120p/100p either, yet the front page explicitly mentions it as a feature. Maybe the spec list doesn't include all the movie frame rates?
> 
> *Edit:* I also noticed an error in the 4k movie size line "4K – 2840 x 2160 (NTSC: 29.97 PAL: 25 fps)". 4k is 3840 x 2160. Could this sheet be a fake?


Also noticed it says total pixels : 25.8


----------



## Tangent (Aug 20, 2019)

genriquez said:


> possible leaked spec sheet?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ELQFqaBQW4HwZC1hUOe7UpePtUDSVkBM/view?usp=drive_open



Thx for posting link to spec pdf.

Good: still takes wired remote / remote switcher RS-60E3. But the "intervalometer" is still the time lapse movie mode. Was hoping for intervalometer for stills also. A cheap feature to add, one would would think.


----------



## LDS (Aug 20, 2019)

Where is the video from? Scenes at 0:30 and 1:22 are the Lviv Opera in Ukraine.


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Aug 20, 2019)

Tyroop said:


> Regarding (1) Are you sure it is being changed accidentally? How do you think it is being accidentally changed and can you reproduce the problem? As you know, there are different ways of changing the ISO value on the M6. I've always had a problem with my M6 that the ISO changes on its own - yes, really. I love the camera, but this is by far the biggest problem. I've been using Canon cameras since 1981 - this is not a newbie user error.
> 
> Despite trying, I can't recreate the problem at will. At first I thought I was accidentally turning the ISO dial underneath the exposure compensation dial, but this dial is actually quite stiff and difficult to turn accidentally. On many occasions while walking around turning the camera on and off taking photos, I have suddenly realised that the ISO has changed from Auto to 25600. Sometimes it will change to another value, but it mainly changes to 25600.
> 
> ...


----------



## zonoskar (Aug 20, 2019)

Finally an M series camera to replace my EOS-M. Hope the DR is on par with the 5DIV.


dtaylor said:


> I hope this is a mistake, but it's hard to tell after the RP. It should be noted that the spec list doesn't include FHD 120p/100p either, yet the front page explicitly mentions it as a feature. Maybe the spec list doesn't include all the movie frame rates?
> 
> *Edit:* I also noticed an error in the 4k movie size line "4K – 2840 x 2160 (NTSC: 29.97 PAL: 25 fps)". 4k is 3840 x 2160. Could this sheet be a fake?


Also, the 1:1 image resolution is 6960x6960, this cannot be right. There's also a HDR video resolution ??? Also, the total number of pixels 25.8Mpix is identical to the M6, which I think really indicates this is a fake spec sheet.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Aug 20, 2019)

It could just be a typo from an early edit of the PR materials, easily correctable.


----------



## Tyroop (Aug 20, 2019)

Ricardo_fon said:


> My wife has this iso changing issue on her M6 and so do I when I use it. What happens is that when you turn the camera off, you turn the dial with the on/off switch. So you need to be careful to only move the on/off switch. It's very easy to move the dial this way.



Thanks for your response, but this isn't my issue. The dial is detented and it takes quite a lot of effort to move to each click. If I accidentally turned the dial while turning the camera off I would hear and/or feel the click. I don't. When I first started experiencing the problem, I thought exactly the same as you. In an attempt to overcome the problem I disabled the dial through the custom functions so that it didn't do anything when turned. However, the problem didn't go away.

I've just tried again turning the camera on and off multiple times and whenever I do so my finger doesn't touch the dial. I've always wanted to believe there was a simple answer, but I have never found one. Also, this wouldn't account for the fact that occasionally when the camera is on I look at the screen and see that the ISO scale has popped up for no reason. The camera seems to have a mind of its own.


----------



## SecureGSM (Aug 20, 2019)

amorse said:


> So the M6II will soon be tied as Canon's fastest burst rate camera, and fastest in Raw burst?
> Certainly that's not comparing apples to apples (and a cheeky comment), but it does imply what could be possible in the future bodies. Interesting stuff


Add a second Digic processor in then we are talking, baby.


----------



## PinSharp (Aug 20, 2019)

I knew it - No M5 II just yet


----------



## vjlex (Aug 20, 2019)

This camera looks like it might finally replace my M3! I had been on the fence about replacing my M3 with the M50, but didn't feel it was giving me everything I wanted. I still love the M3's pocketable size format and I'm not big on OVFs, so full specs pending, this looks like the one for me.


----------



## snoke (Aug 20, 2019)

M6 = 90D - mirror
14 fps = 10fs - mirror
mirror = -4fps

1DXII = 14 fps
1DXII - mirror = 18 fps
Or
1DXII - mirror = 14 * (1 + 4/10) = 19.6 fps


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2019)

snoke said:


> M6 = 90D - mirror
> 14 fps = 10fs - mirror
> mirror = -4fps
> 
> ...


1DXII - mirror = *16* fps

Facts trump mathematical extrapolation.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 20, 2019)

Quarkcharmed said:


> The dynamic range of this sensor compared to 5DIV - that's the decisive factor. I'll be waiting for the reviews. It may be a good secondary landscape camera, but the DR question is crucial for me.


Yes that extra stop really becomes a deal breaker doesn't it...


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Aug 20, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Yes that extra stop really becomes a deal breaker doesn't it...


Extra stop compared to what? If it had an extra stop compared to 5DIV, it'd be a very nice option for landscapes, where you don't need a viewfinder.
I'm sceptical about that though, time will tell.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tyroop said:


> Regarding (1) Are you sure it is being changed accidentally? How do you think it is being accidentally changed and can you reproduce the problem? As you know, there are different ways of changing the ISO value on the M6. I've always had a problem with my M6 that the ISO changes on its own - yes, really. I love the camera, but this is by far the biggest problem. I've been using Canon cameras since 1981 - this is not a newbie user error.
> 
> Despite trying, I can't recreate the problem at will. At first I thought I was accidentally turning the ISO dial underneath the exposure compensation dial, but this dial is actually quite stiff and difficult to turn accidentally. On many occasions while walking around turning the camera on and off taking photos, I have suddenly realised that the ISO has changed from Auto to 25600. Sometimes it will change to another value, but it mainly changes to 25600.
> 
> ...



*Tyroop*: Canon camera user since 1981?! Outstanding...

I have had the 'ISO moved and I don't know how it happened' situation occur to me on at least three occasions that I remember.

One was at Epcot Center in Disney World...and what happened had to do with me not being careful with how I put the camera back in its case (I think).

As I've posted here over and over, the M-series fits my usage pattern because of its huge [sensor size/(volume + weight)] ratio (yeah, I know, the units for this 'constant' would not be pretty).

What happens when I'm with my wife and/or two daughters is...I get more-and-better pictures (while traveling)...if I'm not looking like the AV geek from high school.

There are three scenarios:

(1) So I have a couple of different smallish shoulder bags (one of which carries the M6 and M10, while both are connected to various M lenses). But the fit is tight. And I'm certain that, when going from a dark WDW attraction to Florida sunshine...while in a hurry to the next attraction , the M6 was turned on and the ISO was changed from AUTO to 25600 (ruining a half-dozen or so pics...until I noticed it).

The same thing has happened while hurrying to remove/replace the M6/22mm f2 combo into an extremely form-fitting belt-mounted case. I need to be careful extracting the device. But I love this set-up because I have a first-rate body/lens combo that enables 'look ma, no hands'. So in a sense I've reproduced this (user) error.

(2) I have to (slightly) disagree with you about the detents for changing ISO, at least on my M6. You're right...there are clicks when changing ISO...but in my view Canon designed the ISO knob on the M6 to be moved with ease by one's thumb. And it does work. But of course there's a smaller diameter knob on top of the ISO knob: the exposure compensation knob. My first times when I (accidentally and unknowingly) changed ISO was when I used my thumb alone to change exposure compensation. The detents for exposure compensation are somewhat stiffer and clickier (at least on my M6)...and what happens, when attempting to change exposure compensation by thumb alone, I often change the ISO. There are threads about this elsewhere. For me, this was a simple 'fix': when changing exposure compensation, I use both my thumb and my index finger...more from the top of the camera...thus avoiding even touching the lower ISO knob. I have certainly reproduced this user error.

(3) The last situation in which the camera seemed to 'turn itself on' and change ISO occurred about ten days ago...and it happened repeatedly...and I knew that I would end up describing what transpired. In order to get my M's into form-fitting cases, I do not use the Canon-supplied straps. I use straps that are quite similar to the straps Canon shipped with both the S90 and S95 cameras. All of the M's I've used...from M to M6...work very well with these straps...and when any of the M's are mated to the 22mm lens, the kit fits nicely in the palm of my hand...almost out of sight. My most oft-used M lens is the 11-22 (the format's killer app, in my view)...and this combination's ergonomics are fine with the small straps.

But last week I tried to change things up a bit...and used a longer version of the thin straps...one that can be hung around my neck...with the camera dangling...and, when walking on the beach...banging a bit back-and-forth. Here's the deal. When the M6 was connected to the 15-45 lens, no problem.

But when I tried the same set-up with the 18-150...the rocking back-and-forth...into my chest...was significant enough to turn on the camera...repeatedly. And twice the ISO changed!

So I'll need to use the proper Canon strap when traveling with the M6/18-150 combo...a strap that has two points of connection to the camera...and the back of the camera therefore sits gently where it is supposed to.

=====

Clearly, in the M6 II, the knob devoted solely to exposure compensation in the M6 I...is gone. I never liked that knob anyway...I much prefer the exposure compensation implementation on earlier Ms and even the S series of cameras. I suppose the knob on top makes sense if you use a viewfinder (I have one for the M6 and seldom use it...but that's another story for another post). It kind of looks like the power on-off mechanism is a bit different, too. We'll see.

I hope what I've written makes sense...and I'll keep shooting with the M6--a fabulous device in a tiny package.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tyroop (Aug 21, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> *Tyroop*: Canon camera user since 1981?! Outstanding...
> 
> I have had the 'ISO moved and I don't know how it happened' situation occur to me on at least three occasions that I remember.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your response. Yes, an A1 for my 21st birthday in 1981 started it all off. Canon film cameras until 2003. Canon DSLRs from 2004 (including a period with a Powershot S90) until I moved to EOS M in June 2013. I like EOS M for the same reasons as you. I loved the convenience of the S90, but it lacked performance and image quality. I find that the EOS M provides the best of all worlds in terms of performance, image quality and size. I don't need blazing fast AF or frame rates for the photography I do.

For a long time I really wanted to believe it was me causing the ISO problem. Either accidentally moving a physical dial or the camera bumping against my chest when it was around my neck and changing the ISO via the touch screen. However, I have tried every perceivable way of reproducing the problem and I can't. It has happened to me a lot more than three times. I've been using the M6 almost every day since September 2017.

The ISO dial isn't difficult to turn, per se, but there is enough resistance to stop it being turned accidentally. It needs a deliberate action to rotate it, as it should do. And anyway, when I disabled the dial through the CFn menu the problem was still there.

I like to set up the camera before a session and then just concentrate on composition while I'm shooting. I use M, AV and TV and select a fixed ISO occasionally, but most of the time I just use P and Auto ISO. The automatic settings do a good job in most situations. Whenever I adjust the EC I use my thumb and finger and I've never had a problem with the ISO changing when I adjust EC. Ideally, I'd like to turn the information display off and just have the level indicator showing. Because of this issue, I can't do that. I have to check the display repeatedly and often to ensure that the camera hasn't suddenly changed to ISO 25600.

I know that we won't all agree and at this stage of the game Canon aren't going to change anything, even if they admit there is a problem. With today's rapid camera replacement cycle it is easier just to move to a later model.

I'm not sure yet when the Mark 2 will be available, but when funds allow I will get one. My Mark 1 will certainly not be retired. There is just the one issue and I'm now in the habit of constantly checking the ISO value on the screen, just in case. It's still a great little camera.


----------



## snoke (Aug 21, 2019)

neuroanatomist said:


> 1DXII - mirror = *16* fps
> 
> Facts trump mathematical extrapolation.



Different. 1DXII still have mirror. Cannot remove. Mirror locked. not gone. 1DXII optimal mirror locked?

14 -> 16, 14% better.
10 -> 14, 40% better.

1DXII is apple, 90D is orange. 

EOS RX = 1DXIII - mirror? Who know.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 21, 2019)

snoke said:


> Different. 1DXII still have mirror. Cannot remove. Mirror locked. not gone. 1DXII optimal mirror locked?
> 
> 14 -> 16, 14% better.
> 10 -> 14, 40% better.
> ...


There is no practical difference between mirror locked up and mirror gone. If you choose to believe your theoretical assumptions of possible performance for an existing product over actual technical specifications of that product, go ahead.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Aug 21, 2019)

Tyroop said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes, an A1 for my 21st birthday in 1981 started it all off. Canon film cameras until 2003. Canon DSLRs from 2004 (including a period with a Powershot S90) until I moved to EOS M in June 2013. I like EOS M for the same reasons as you. I loved the convenience of the S90, but it lacked performance and image quality. I find that the EOS M provides the best of all worlds in terms of performance, image quality and size. I don't need blazing fast AF or frame rates for the photography I do.
> 
> For a long time I really wanted to believe it was me causing the ISO problem. Either accidentally moving a physical dial or the camera bumping against my chest when it was around my neck and changing the ISO via the touch screen. However, I have tried every perceivable way of reproducing the problem and I can't. It has happened to me a lot more than three times. I've been using the M6 almost every day since September 2017.
> 
> ...



An additional point: I'm certain, in most of the situations I've described in which ISO moves 'by itself'...what happens is that the camera 'turns itself on' and then the ISO is changed via the touchscreen.

I've lost count of how many Canon cameras I've purchased...for myself and my immediate family--at least a dozen-and-a-half.

My first DSLR was the A2...purchased in 1996 or 1997 (I think).

Our first digital: the Canon SD 10...about 2004.

The only time I've had problems with a camera turning itself on (unintentionally) is what I've described in this thread.

But I've used the M6 in more challenging situations...and will continue to do so. It is a marvelous device...and when attached to the 11-22...oh my.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 21, 2019)

snoke said:


> 1DXII is apple, 90D is orange.



1DXII is old apple, 90D is fresh orange.

Doing comparisons across four or five years of product development is fraught with peril.


----------



## ++k (Aug 22, 2019)

I don't recall ever seeing a mechanical MF-AF switch on the back of an M series camera (or any Canon whatsoever), nor an "AF start" button. Any ideas on what "AF start" actually does? Does it just turn on continuous focusing from any other mode?


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2019)

++k said:


> I don't recall ever seeing a mechanical MF-AF switch on the back of an M series camera (or any Canon whatsoever), nor an "AF start" button. Any ideas on what "AF start" actually does? Does it just turn on continuous focusing from any other mode?


 I bet it's like the 'AF-ON' button on other cameras, same as half pressing the shutter button. I have my 7D configured for back button focus, but I've never warmed up to configuring my Ms the same way.


----------



## snoke (Aug 22, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> 1DXII is old apple, 90D is fresh orange.
> 
> Doing comparisons across four or five years of product development is fraught with peril.



Fresh fruit best.


----------

